# Poster I made



## strata8 (Sep 25, 2008)

A promotional poster I made for Super Smash Bros. Rumble:






What do you think?


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool, though Paper Mario look so out of place.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 25, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool, though Paper Mario look so out of place.


Really?

I guess I'll take him out and add Ganondorf instead.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i agree


----------



## Sstew (Sep 25, 2008)

Or you could move paper Mario in front of Toon Link and a little more to the right. I think that'd look fine.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2008)

p.s. how do you do the shadow effect?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic. I agree with the others though, Paper Mario does look out of place. Though you don't necessarily need to remove him, try repositioning him instead. Good work.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 25, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> p.s. how do you do the shadow effect?



Not sure how he does it, but you could use a very light black, and spray paint it under them, 
lol, Im sure there is a much easier way though

Or maybe the "burn effect" in PS


----------



## strata8 (Sep 25, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> p.s. how do you do the shadow effect?



I just get two elliptical gradients and put them under each feet, and then make a bigger, less opaque one and put it under the whole body. It works well.

And I don't use Photoshop.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 25, 2008)

It's pretty, cool. I already see'd that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
You're a pro Strata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Whoaa Stafy is also a character now


----------



## strata8 (Sep 25, 2008)

There's actually around 56 characters but I couldn't fit them all in.


----------



## Mohammad (Sep 25, 2008)

get a diffrent 3d mario, move starfox he's covering browser in an awesome pose.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

everyone knows strata uses fireworks


----------



## strata8 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Or you could move paper Mario in front of Toon Link and a little more to the right. I think that'd look fine.



Toon Link is staying where he is. I might move Paper Mario to the back.

It sort of looks like Toon Link is welcoming you in


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome! Captain Falcon would make it much more awesome though.


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Thats a sweet poster you made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but like the others say, paper mario certainly seems outta place with all the 3d characters around him


----------

